# Who's up for another CT Heft?



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

It's been awhile since I've managed to make it to one. Wondering if there's interest in getting together in March? Casino anyone?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> It's been awhile since I've managed to make it to one. Wondering if there's interest in getting together in March? Casino anyone?


I'm going to see Van Halen on the 26th, so if someone wants to have a stogie before the show, lemme know.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Depending on the date I could be down with it.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm out for the weekends of the 15/16 and 22/23 as well as Sunday the 9th. But 1/2/8/29/30 all work for me.


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

*Subscribed*

I haven't met any of you fine folks yet, so I won't hold up the event with being picky about a date. I've got a ton going on, but I do get some random weekends free. It all depends on when I'm on-call, which I usually don't get too much notice on. 

I'll keep my eye on the thread and hopefully I can make it.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Since we have another Herf in April with Pnoon, perhaps we could combine into one event? Or is thre enough interest in doing one in March and another in April?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Since we have another Herf in April with Pnoon, perhaps we could combine into one event? Or is thre enough interest in doing one in March and another in April?


Well, it's been a while since we've had a casino herf, so I'm down for two. We also can't go for sushi if we are Matt's....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Well, it's been a while since we've had a casino herf, so I'm down for two. We also can't go for sushi if we are Matt's....


I should be ableto make this as well.......:ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, since no-one seems to be making any decisions on this, who's in for Saturday March 29th?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I should be ableto make this as well.......:ss


We'll have steak though!:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The 29th... I'll see what I can do! :ss


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

29th works for me as well!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

So far I have nothing scheduled on the 29th, looks like I can make it too!!!!!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm in for the 29th


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

29th looks ok for me. :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I should be able to make it as well.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like a plan then. 1:00 on Saturday the 29th at Lucky's in Mohegan?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Works for me.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Update: 1:00 P.M. Luckys Lounge at Mohegan Sun on Saturday 03/29/08

Please add or remove your name as necessary:

So Far:

ghostrider
RPB67
malik23
onlyonerm
stig
newcigarz
TRicker
Dunng (maybe)


----------



## grateful1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Definate maybe.

Heck - it could be 60degrees and golf season by then!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

grateful1 said:


> Definate maybe.
> 
> Heck - it could be 60degrees and golf season by then!


Hey Gary! You catch up on your sleep? :ss


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Put me down for a "Maybe". My brother's 40th BD is is the 30th and I don't know when we are able to get everyone together yet.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't make this one but I should be around for the April herf.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Update: 1:00 P.M. Luckys Lounge at Mohegan Sun on Saturday 03/29/08
> 
> Please add or remove your name as necessary:
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

_Update: 1:00 P.M. Luckys Lounge at Mohegan Sun on Saturday 03/29/08

Please add or remove your name as necessary:

So Far:

ghostrider
RPB67
malik23
onlyonerm
stig
newcigarz
TRicker
Dunng (maybe)_
_Gargoyle (maybe -- 70%)_


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

onlyonerm said:


> Bump


I was curious if this was still on. With all the Casino smoking ban crap going on.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> I was curious if this was still on. With all the Casino smoking ban crap going on.


Nothing has been banned at this point.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Who's up for another CT Herf?*

How long does everybody plan on being there? I would be a late arrival if I came.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Who's up for another CT Herf?*



stevieray said:


> How long does everybody plan on being there? I would be a late arrival if I came.


We generally hang for a good while, especially if we get a good number of people. I plan to be there into the evening, until 7-8ish. Much past that and Lucky's starts to get crowded.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Who's up for another CT Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> Much past that and Lucky's starts to get crowded.


Ah, but what a crowd....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Who's up for another CT Herf?*



ghostrider said:


> Ah, but what a crowd....


It was the PBR last time, wasn't it?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Rodeo was in town last time I was there....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stevieray said:


> Rodeo was in town last time I was there....


Yep (P)rofessional (B)ull (R)iders Tour.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't forget the female clientelle...and wait staff.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ghostrider said:


> Don't forget the female clientelle...and wait staff.


Oh, *That* crowd


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Oh, *That* crowd


Had a small herf last year the same night as a Justin Timberlake concert. I think that was a definite high point in terms of clientele.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks like I am out for this... :ss

Wife - 99 / Husband - 0

Also, FYI for anyone local - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1548043&postcount=6


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

dunng said:


> It looks like I am out for this... :ss
> 
> Wife - 99 / Husband - 0
> 
> Also, FYI for anyone local - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1548043&postcount=6


Sorry to hear. The wifes can be tough!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I had a great time as usual. See you all at the pnoon Herf!



PS. too bad we couldn't get the camera to work :r:r:r


----------

